# Gto Massacre



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

The Gto Has Been Slandered, Again. If You Really Want To Get Your Panties In A Wad, Checkout The Latest Issue Of Musclecar Enthusiast. In The Issue, There Is A Special Section Of Letters Written And Sent In, Praising The Challenger Concept Car And Begging Dodge To Hurry And Build the Challenger. That's Ok., But Cheap Shot After Cheap Shot Is Taken At The Goat. Just Read It And You'll See What I'm Talking About. We All Love Our Goats And It Just Ticks You Off After A While, Like Someone Making Condensending Remarks About Your Family. Goat Owners Are Just Going To Have To Change Their View. That View Will Most Likely Be Our Rear Window. Keep The Faith, We Know What We Have In Our Goats And Time Will Prove Us Right.


----------



## sandiegoz28 (Jun 4, 2006)

Be sure not to read one of the contributing articles in July's Hemming's Muscle Car Machines - guy is quite negative as well. Says he's middle age and can't seem to get into and out of the car. Wonder how big he is???


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

sandiegoz28 said:


> Be sure not to read one of the contributing articles in July's Hemming's Muscle Car Machines - guy is quite negative as well. Says he's middle age and can't seem to get into and out of the car. Wonder how big he is???


WELL, I AM 6'3 AND WEIGH 230 LBS AND I HAVE NO TROUBLE GETTING IN AND OUT. I WILL ADMIT TO HITTING MY HEAD ON THE ROOF THE FIRST TIME I GOT IN, BUT THAT WAS BECAUSE THE SEAT WAS SET TOO FAR FORWARD FOR MY HEIGHT. NO DOUBT, THE CAR IS NOT AS EASY TO GET INTO AS SOME CARS, BUT IF YOU ARE PREJUIDICED AGAINST A CAR, YOU CAN ALWAYS FIND SOMETHING WRONG.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

They had a decent write up in the MotorTrend that came today. They ran it with the GT500 and SRT8. It was the first thing that I have ever read in MT that gave the GTO any respect.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> They had a decent write up in the MotorTrend that came today. They ran it with the GT500 and SRT8. It was the first thing that I have ever read in MT that gave the GTO any respect.


Sweet. I'll have to pick up that issue.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

oldgoat said:


> The Gto Has Been Slandered, Again. If You Really Want To Get Your Panties In A Wad, Checkout The Latest Issue Of Musclecar Enthusiast. In The Issue, There Is A Special Section Of Letters Written And Sent In, Praising The Challenger Concept Car And Begging Dodge To Hurry And Build the Challenger. That's Ok., But Cheap Shot After Cheap Shot Is Taken At The Goat. Just Read It And You'll See What I'm Talking About. We All Love Our Goats And It Just Ticks You Off After A While, Like Someone Making Condensending Remarks About Your Family. Goat Owners Are Just Going To Have To Change Their View. That View Will Most Likely Be Our Rear View Window. Keep The Faith, We Know What We Have In Our Goats And Time Will Prove Us Right.


I'd feel bad if I owned a Mustang; too many of them and the weak OHC 4.6 liter smallblock w/ the bigblock footprint is a joke, imo.

I'll never feel bad owning a GTO, no matter who says what. It's a nearly perfect package; probably the best of what's out there.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

ModBoss2 said:


> Sweet. I'll have to pick up that issue.


It was a sidebar of the GT500 article.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> It was a sidebar of the GT500 article.


I'll still get it, if I can even get it. Motor Trend, Car & Driver, etc are almost impossible to find around here, unless you go to a book store.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

TexasRealtor said:


> They had a decent write up in the MotorTrend that came today. They ran it with the GT500 and SRT8. It was the first thing that I have ever read in MT that gave the GTO any respect.


THANKS FOR THE INFO, I''LL GET THAT ISSUE.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

ModBoss2 said:


> I'd feel bad if I owned a Mustang; too many of them and the weak OHC 4.6 liter smallblock w/ the bigblock footprint is a joke, imo.
> 
> I'll never feel bad owning a GTO, no matter who says what. It's a nearly perfect package; probably the best of what's out there.


I AGREE 100%:agree THE NEGATIVE COMMENTS I READ IN MAGAZINE LETTERS ETC..., DOES NOT MATCH UP WITH THE COMMENTS I GET FROM THE STREET, CRUISE-INS, ETC...NOT ONLY THAT, I LOVE MY GOAT AND REALLY DON'T CARE WHAT THE GOAT HATERS THINK ANYWAY. WHAT I CARE ABOUT IS THAT THEY CAN'T KEEP UP WITH ME.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Guys,,
1. The GTO is an import,,this pisses off some people no end..
2. Magazines run on advertising,,Pontiac did little or no advertising,,Dodge and Ford do tons and tons of advertising for both the Mustang and the SRTs.. Money talks..
3. Most Americans just repeat what they hear without ever researching things for themselves,,we all know that anyone who has ridden in a GTO even diehard Ford lovers have good things to say about it..
4.LASTLY and most importantly if they all would have loved it there is no chance in hell I couldve picked my baby up for $20k so personally I thank all the closed headed,dino loving,new school hating,small minded idiots for letting me pick up the deal of the century..


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Guys,,
> 1. The GTO is an import,,this pisses off some people no end..
> 2. Magazines run on advertising,,Pontiac did little or no advertising,,Dodge and Ford do tons and tons of advertising for both the Mustang and the SRTs.. Money talks..
> 3. Most Americans just repeat what they hear without ever researching things for themselves,,we all know that anyone who has ridden in a GTO even diehard Ford lovers have good things to say about it..
> 4.LASTLY and most importantly if they all would have loved it there is no chance in hell I couldve picked my baby up for $20k so personally I thank all the closed headed,dino loving,new school hating,small minded idiots for letting me pick up the deal of the century..


:agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree agree


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

*Like A Bad Dream*

This Whole "hate The New Gto" Thing Is So Bizzare As To Not Be Believed!! Let Me First Say I Am A 'senior" Member Of The Gto Family. I Had A New 64 Gto When I Was 18 And I Was Literally King Of My High School Parking Lot. Classmates Signed My Yearbook "to Mr. Gto". So That's Where I Come From.

The New Gto Is Every Bit A Gto As That '64 And Then Some!! This Is All Horse--- Being Tossed Around. I Just Don't Get It! I Have Read Posts About New Gto Owners Being Looked Down Upon At Gto Meets! How Absurd!!!

Built In Australia..so What!! The Heart Of The Beast Is Pure American!!!

Not Retro Enough? Give Me The Two Scoops On The Hood And Split Dual Exhaust And I Am A Happy Camper.

The Performance........i Challenge Any "old Goat" To Any Measure Of Performance, Accelleration, Braking, Handling..you Name It!!

Guys...just Ignore Them. They Are Ignorant And Obviously Have Never Driven One Of Our Babies!! Keep Up The Wave!!!


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

My first car was a 1965 GTO. I had to listen then to all the BS.
Looks like a box/rattletrap etc. This mostly from the Mustang/Olds 442 crowd.
Then of course the body style changed and it was " The new style sucks. This is ugly." Talking about the 70 Judge there. Today these cars are like monuments.
How quickly folks forget they were eqaully criticized back in the day.
So just smile and enjoy your ride and in 20 years as you lay the 1,000,000 coat of wax on your 04/5/6 GTO...folks will think your a genius for your purchase back in the olden days and offer you $2.2MM dollars for your car. :cheers 
Or tell em to go **** theirselves. Whichever is appropriate.:cool


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Great perspective there, SgtGeek! 

As to those not liking the GTO, I honestly wonder how things would have gone had the Camaro and Firebird not been discontinued, but the GTO been produced for 04-06 anyway (yeah I know that would have never happened that way). I have a feeling that, had the Fbodies not been dropped, there would not have been near as much heat against the new GTO. Sure some people want retro, but I think so much of it was those who would have liked another Fbody, and got their hopes up when GM said that they were bringing back the GTO. I think a lot of inflated/incorrect notions came from that.

As to it being an Aussie vehicle, who cares. The Aussies seem to have had a love for muscle across time too.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers I am a bonified USDA approved old fart. I am smacking 60 and a lot of middle has fallen from my chest. The car is the greatest things since motherhood and apple pie. I have done my part to contribute to motherhood. Now, advertising pays the freight. Be thankful that they badmouth it. When GM starts advertising again, it will be praised as a true classic to be loved and coveted and your value of your limited edition true muscle car will skyrocket! These articles are as good as money in the bank. Patient my padewan, the force is with you.


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

funny thing. I don't recall which mag it was, but they compared the GTO to the Mustang. even though the GTO beat it in EVERY performance category, the mustang came in first place by 1 point based on getting 7 points for the "gotta have it" factor. I call it the "can't afford it" factor. The same mag compared a Solstice to the Mazda MX-5. although the Solstice is obviously better looking, the Mazda won based on performance. what a double standard and obvious hate against Pontiac! Don't believe everything you read. I have never gotten less than praise for my car. Even from Mustang owners who constantly use my car as a measuring stick and soon realize that we're in a different class. Even the new GT-500 doesn't have a higher top speed, .2 faster 0-60, and only .4 faster in the 1/4. The Mustangs engine is completely blown out. Change the tires on the GTO and you beat it for $30k less. The mark up bid on ebay is already past $15k over sticker.


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

That Magazine, I Believe Was Motor Trend. Gotta Have It Factor Is Assinine!!

Compare The Cars Head To Head And The Gto Won Every Category.

My Friend, It Is All About Ad Dollars. Look Through The Same Issue And Count The Ford Versus Pontiac Ads And You Will Find Your Answer.

Same Bias We Find In Politics Exists In The Auto Industry.

Very Sad


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

IMHO - Those that slam the GOAT are generally those that would like to own one but can't or won't. 

Just picked up my '06 last night and - *WOW*

Well - Here is my take - - - - on the GOAT
Is it the best handling car on the road - NO
Is it easy to get in or out off - NOT ALWAYS
Is it a styling revolution - NO
Could it have more gadgets - YES
Are there many options - NO
Do many others know about the GTO - NOPE

*IS IT FAST *- YOU BET YOUR SWEET A$$ IT'S FAST - and for $31K - show me another car that can compare


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

sandiegoz28 said:


> Be sure not to read one of the contributing articles in July's Hemming's Muscle Car Machines - guy is quite negative as well. Says he's middle age and can't seem to get into and out of the car. Wonder how big he is???


I READ IT, YOU'RE RIGHT, THE GUY'S MISSION IS TO TRASH THE GTO.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is a classic example:

A buddy of mine from work has an '06 Corvette and invited me to a local dealership car show that was mainly for corvettes but had a few older cameros and such. Myself and two other local Goat owners showed up and had our cars cleaned up and wanted to park them in the show out to the side as not to take away from the theme of the show. We were told by the dealership sponsor that we could not show our cars. The thing that sucks the most is that it was a Chevorlet, PONTIAC, Buick dealership.

We were pissed.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

ModBoss2 said:


> I'd feel bad if I owned a Mustang; too many of them and the weak OHC 4.6 liter smallblock w/ the bigblock footprint is a joke, imo.
> 
> I'll never feel bad owning a GTO, no matter who says what. It's a nearly perfect package; probably the best of what's out there.



I'M WITH YOU AND THE MUSTANG IS A WEAK MOTOR MY FRENDS STEP DAD CRACK IT WITH 600HP.

IT IS A PERFECT CAR!!! THE MOTOR HAS BEEN KNOWN TO TAKE A 1000 WITH NO PROBLEMS A MEAN THE DRIVTRAIN IS BULEET PROFF


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Guys,,
> 1. The GTO is an import,,this pisses off some people no end..
> 2. Magazines run on advertising,,Pontiac did little or no advertising,,Dodge and Ford do tons and tons of advertising for both the Mustang and the SRTs.. Money talks..
> 3. Most Americans just repeat what they hear without ever researching things for themselves,,we all know that anyone who has ridden in a GTO even diehard Ford lovers have good things to say about it..
> 4.LASTLY and most importantly if they all would have loved it there is no chance in hell I couldve picked my baby up for $20k so personally I thank all the closed headed,dino loving,new school hating,small minded idiots for letting me pick up the deal of the century..



IMPORT MY ASS THEY CHANGED THE BODY STLES FOR THE AMERICAN MARKET YOU DON'T SEE HONDA DOING THAT!!:rofl:


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> IMPORT MY ASS THEY CHANGED THE BODY STLES FOR THE AMERICAN MARKET YOU DON'T SEE HONDA DOING THAT!!:rofl:


They did not change any body style...
All they did was a different front bumper,,
same exact body,interior,motor,everything.
Car was designed,manufactured,built and shipped from Australia..
Its an import..


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh god here goes the whole Holden Monero debate again.


----------



## gsxfanatic (Jun 4, 2006)

I really enjoy the comparison made between the GTO and the GT500. Over 10K price difference, does that really put the car into the same category?


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Loubo said:


> Well - Here is my take - - - - on the GOAT
> Could it have more gadgets - YES
> 
> *IS IT FAST *- YOU BET YOUR SWEET A$$ IT'S FAST - and for $31K - show me another car that can compare


Gadgets? I'm 2,500+ into mine, and still haven't stopped long enough to set the clock.

Gadgets?
Steering Wheel? Check!
Accelerator pedal? Check!
Brakes? Check!
Clutch? Check!
LS-2 on high-octane? Check!

All I need after that is a tach!
Gerry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Loubo said:


> Could it have more gadgets - YES


Nope.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I like my GTO and I like my barbie dolls. if anyone doesnt like it tough. it is like when they said guys shouldt use a care bears thermos. pooh on all of them.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

GGTTOO said:


> Oh god here goes the whole Holden Monero debate again.


Screw the debate. I don't care where she was built or delivered from. I know where she's going to be driven and where the heartbeat comes from. :cheers 

Gerry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ShoddyHog said:


> Screw the debate. I don't care where she was built or delivered from. I know where she's going to be driven and where the heartbeat comes from. :cheers


Canada?


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Canada?


:lol: Nice gadgets on your car too...you must be one of those mulit-tasking people I read about. Back in the day, multi-tasking was the ability to drive with your left knee. Beer in between the legs, changing the 8-track, and delecatly balancing an upside down frisbee in the lap.

Gerry


----------

